# Hauschka



## Pianita

Hi everyone!

I'm new here, wanted to see if there are fans of Hauschka around? Seems like he's not very famous in England...but it's such a shame! 
I have just discovered him last December, I know I'm late! But I've fallen in love immediately he is such an amazing pianist! I wish I could see him play live! Anyway, if anyone has infos about him and his new release it would be great! And vive le piano!


----------



## david johnson

hi! 

dj


----------



## marval

Hi Pianita,

Welcome to the forum, glad you could join us.

You are right Hauschka is not very famous in England, I know very little about him.

Perhaps someone else will know more.


Margaret


----------

